# Accessing C$ share from other computer



## imung

Hi all,

I know in Windows XP that the C$ shares is used for administrative purpose.
Is there any way to access files & folders via the default C$ share?

Let say, Windows XP already has default C$ share.
I dont want to create another share name just use all those default share resources.
How do I do that?
I have administrator level for the network.

Big thanks!


----------



## Ripley99

Turn off 'simple file sharing' on the PC youre trying to map the C$ share from.

You can do this from explorer by selecting tools, folder options, click on the view tab and scroll right to the bottom to untick 'use simple file sharing'.

This should make it a little easier for you to connect to admin shares on this PC now....

R


----------



## skinnywhiteboy

\\computername\c$


----------



## JonathanAnon

these commands can be used for hacking. A lot of developers and net admins use them for accessing the C drive of remote machines. 

To access this share you need to know the local mchines password for Administrator or another user with rights. 

If you are using Windows NT or Windows 2000, use the following command:

NET USE r: \\computername\C$ /user:Administrator

You will then be prompted for the local Administrator password of the workstation (Net Administrator wont do)

regards, 
J


----------



## JohnWill

Of course, you can also do this the right way and simply create a new share and not use the admin C$ share.


----------



## JonathanAnon

"Is there any way to access files & folders via the default C$ share?"

I just answer the questions as I see them, but you are right.


----------



## imung

Hi guys, thanks for your feedback


----------



## djauschio

I shared two folders f1 and f2. On folder f1, local user "guest" is added in permission list (during sharing) with read only. On f2 a local user "team" is given full access.
Now we want to access these folders with specified user. We used above given command as:
NET USE \\ip_address\f1 /user:guest

it worked fine

but then on same machine when we try the following:
NET USE \\ip_address\f2 /user:team

then we got such messages:

System error 1219 has occurred.
The credentials supplied conflict with an existing set of credentials.

OR

System error 67 has occurred.
The network name cannot be found.

What could be a way to cope... need your advice.


----------



## JonathanAnon

What OS you using?

Also, you need to specify a drive letter:
NET USE <DRIVE LETTER> \\ip_address\f2 /user:team

NET USE f: \\ip_address\f2 /user:team


----------



## djauschio

Thanx Jonathan
It worked. We are using windows 2000.


----------

